# anwendungsnahe Projekte



## linmorwen

Hola, estoy intentando traducir un texto sobre la admisión de trabajos de investigación a un congreso y necesito que me ayuden a entender (y traducir) la siguiente frase:

*"Bevorzugt werden anwendungsnahe Projekte und Projekte mit Industrie/KMU-Beteiligung"*

¿Puede ser algo como: "Se dará preferencia a los proyectos (????) y proyectos de Industria/(participación??) de (Pequeñas y Medianas Empresas??)"?

¡¡Agradezco muchísimo su ayuda!!

Danke an allen!


----------



## linmorwen

linmorwen said:


> Hola, estoy intentando traducir un texto sobre la admisión de trabajos de investigación a un congreso y necesito que me ayuden a entender (y traducir) la siguiente frase:
> 
> *"Bevorzugt werden anwendungsnahe Projekte und Projekte mit Industrie/KMU-Beteiligung"*
> 
> ¿Puede ser algo como: "Se dará preferencia a los proyectos (????) y proyectos de Industria/(participación??) de (Pequeñas y Medianas Empresas??)"?
> 
> ¡¡Agradezco muchísimo su ayuda!!
> 
> Danke an allen!



Hola nuevamente, ¿puede ser algo como "proyectos de aplicación"? ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## giberian

Los proyectos de que se está tratando se caracterizan por no ser muy teóricos. Lo que está en el punto de mira es llevar los planes a la práctica. No se me ocurre ningún término para verter este concepto al español, pero espero que te sirva tener una idea... saludos, Giberianl.


----------



## caribbean

Hola!
Como ya dijo giberian, "anwendungsnahe Projekte" son proyectos muy prácticos. Yo diría "proyectos aplicados" en castellano, pero no estoy 100% segura. "Projekte mit Industrie/KMU Beteilung" son proyectos realizados con la participación de la industria/PYME.
Espero que te sirva.
caribbean


----------



## linmorwen

¡Muchísimas gracias a ambos!


----------



## giberian

¿Nos dejas saber tu traducción cuando te decidas?


----------



## linmorwen

giberian said:


> ¿Nos dejas saber tu traducción cuando te decidas?



Cómo no, giberian. La traducción era algo informal, para que mi jefe entendiera de qué se estaba hablando, así que la ayuda que me dieron caribbean y vos para comprender el sentido de la frase fue más que suficiente. Lo que escribí es "Se dará preferencia a los proyectos prácticos y proyectos de Industria/con participación de Pequeñas y Medianas Empresas". No sé si es del todo correcto, pero creo que captura el sentido original de la frase.

¡Saludos y gracias de vuelta!


----------

